

Everyone Who Tried to Convince Me to Use Vim Was Wrong - Stevo11
http://yehudakatz.com/2010/07/29/everyone-who-tried-to-convince-me-to-use-vim-was-wrong/

======
informatimago
Users of MacOSX text editors would have a better time trying out emacs.
([http://www.emacsformacosx.com](http://www.emacsformacosx.com))

They would be much less homesick, since it is an event-loop based editor like
any other MacOSX application, and MacOSX editors using the default setting of
NSText objects on NeXTSTEP OpenSTEP and Cococa, implement already the basic
emacs control keys, with which the user may already be familiar.

But you will see a big increment on productivity only if you start learning
emacs lisp and start writing (program) your own commands to automatize your
editing or code generation in a personnal way. Or if you're lucky, there may
already be an emacs package implementing your exact needs and it will be
helpful, compared to an editor with a fixed feature set.

